

Why deleting from Photo Stream could make it worse - TwistedWeasel
http://frasergraham.tumblr.com/post/12284820405/why-deleting-from-photo-stream-could-make-it-worse

======
viraptor
TL;DR version: Synchronising data in multiple places is hard. Don't blame
Apple for missing an obvious feature - it's really hard and they'd need to
deal with a complex UI decision.

